# AXXESS - Need Help!



## hailieu (May 6, 2005)

Is there a picture some where on the internet can point me to EXACTLY where is the fuel filter located for the Nissan AXXESS (2WD 90) model?

I want to replace it but can't find the fuel filter anywhere on the car! :showpics: 


REASON: My AXXESS has jerked in first and second shift and I never replace the fuel filter before on this car.


----------



## rianeiromiron (Sep 8, 2005)

hailieu said:


> Is there a picture some where on the internet can point me to EXACTLY where is the fuel filter located for the Nissan AXXESS (2WD 90) model?
> 
> I want to replace it but can't find the fuel filter anywhere on the car! :showpics:
> 
> ...



I Suppose you have already found out by now, but just in case.... it is located on the left side, rear drive. You will have to reach it from below. You will have to open the gas receiver in order to remove the filter.....


----------

